
12% of Gamers Hallucinate Sound Effects After They Stop Playing - riaface
http://mashable.com/2014/08/06/video-game-hallucinations/?utm_campaign=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&tm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&tm_medium=feed&tm_source=rss
======
blakerson
I "see" some game images after I quit playing. I wouldn't call it
"hallucinating," to use the headline's word, but I do have images of DDR or
puzzle games or 2048 dance in my head after stopping playing.

Does this happen to others?

~~~
qbrass
it happens enough that it even has a name.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect)

~~~
blakerson
Oh wow, how fun. I learned something today; thanks!

